# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Old competition pics (Arnold, Sergio Oliva etc.)

## rruhl

Sergio Oliva 
Arnold Schwarzenegger 
Mr. Olympia 1972

----------


## rruhl

Sergio Oliva
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Serge Nubret
Mr. Olympia 1972

----------


## rruhl

Sergio Oliva
Mr. Olympia 1972

----------


## rruhl

Sergio Oliva
Mr. Olympia 1972
-

----------


## rruhl

Serge Nubret 
Franco Columbu 
Arnold Schwarzenegger 
Mr. Olympia 1973

----------


## rruhl

Arnold Schwarzenegger
Mr. Olympia 1974

----------


## rruhl

Lou Ferrigno
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Serge Nubret
Mr. Olympia 1975

----------


## rruhl

Lou Ferrigno
Serge Nubret
Mr. Olympia 1975

----------


## bigsexy

Awesomely beautiful pics!!!!

----------


## WiLLpOwEr

> Arnold Schwarzenegger
> Mr. Olympia 1974


Wow awesome pics!

He looks AMAZING in this one!

----------


## sherpa27

damn arnold kills sergio in that first pic.....wow

----------

